# My kids aren't American. Right?



## TooMuchCoffee (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my kids are NOT American. But how do I know for sure?

I was born in the U.S., and lived there until I was 13 months old. My kids were born here, and their father is Canadian. From what I understand of the rules about passing on citizenship, I'd have to have lived in the U.S. for at least five years, two of those years after I was 14, to pass on citizenship.

However, there's also something confusing in the rules (of course there is!). They say that if a child was born "out of wedlock," then the parent passes on citizenship if they lived in the U.S. for one year.

I'm in a common-law marriage with, well, I call him my husband. We were in common-law relationship when the kids were born. Is that the same as "out of wedlock"? I just don't understand how the U.S. defines "out of wedlock" and how they recognize common-law relationships. I'm not sure how to figure it out.

We've been talking about getting married for, well, decades. I suppose if it makes a difference it will speed up the process for us. Plus, we'd get to have a party!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

TooMuchCoffee said:


> I'm pretty sure my kids are NOT American. But how do I know for sure?
> 
> I was born in the U.S., and lived there until I was 13 months old. My kids were born here, and their father is Canadian. From what I understand of the rules about passing on citizenship, I'd have to have lived in the U.S. for at least five years, two of those years after I was 14, to pass on citizenship.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't see how by any stretch of the imagination your children are U.S. citizens. You've been harassed and bullied enough and this has impacted your life to the nth degree already. Don't let these arbitrary and discriminatory "laws" affect you or your family any more and please don't let yourself be drawn into any more life-changing decisions based on them. Even the phrase "out of wedlock" smacks of archaicism. If it helps, I'm certain that common-law relationships are recognizable as legal and binding, especially where children are concerned. Do not let them be brought into this - they are Canadians, through and through, pure and simple.


----------



## Miller Worsley (Nov 23, 2011)

CanadianAtHeart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see how by any stretch of the imagination your children are U.S. citizens. You've been harassed and bullied enough and this has impacted your life to the nth degree already. Don't let these arbitrary and discriminatory "laws" affect you or your family any more and please don't let yourself be drawn into any more life-changing decisions based on them. Even the phrase "out of wedlock" smacks of archaicism. If it helps, I'm certain that common-law relationships are recognizable as legal and binding, especially where children are concerned. Do not let them be brought into this - they are Canadians, through and through, pure and simple.


I know it's been said before but the parallels with parental concerns about passing on a genetic condition are striking . I suppose where it has been passed on, it at least can be cured in most cases (for the time being, with headaches) if the child has all the knowledge required to make an informed choice about either renouncing as soon as they become adults or declining to request a reversal of renunciation done when they were minors


----------



## KalC (Nov 21, 2011)

TooMuchCoffee said:


> I'm pretty sure my kids are NOT American. But how do I know for sure?
> 
> I was born in the U.S., and lived there until I was 13 months old. My kids were born here, and their father is Canadian. From what I understand of the rules about passing on citizenship, I'd have to have lived in the U.S. for at least five years, two of those years after I was 14, to pass on citizenship.
> 
> ...


Don't worry another second. Your kids are Canadian only. Do them a favour. Don't approach the US Consulate.


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

TooMuchCoffee said:


> I'm pretty sure my kids are NOT American. But how do I know for sure?
> 
> I was born in the U.S., and lived there until I was 13 months old. My kids were born here, and their father is Canadian. From what I understand of the rules about passing on citizenship, I'd have to have lived in the U.S. for at least five years, two of those years after I was 14, to pass on citizenship.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about your kids. You didn't live there long enough and past the age of 14. You also didn't register them with the consulate.


----------



## Arlington (Aug 30, 2011)

Yours kids are SO lucky.


----------



## saddened (Dec 16, 2011)

Arlington said:


> Yours kids are SO lucky.


Hurray for your Kids!! Free from the US!!:canada:


----------



## saddened (Dec 16, 2011)

CanadianAtHeart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see how by any stretch of the imagination your children are U.S. citizens. You've been harassed and bullied enough and this has impacted your life to the nth degree already. Don't let these arbitrary and discriminatory "laws" affect you or your family any more and please don't let yourself be drawn into any more life-changing decisions based on them. Even the phrase "out of wedlock" smacks of archaicism. If it helps, I'm certain that common-law relationships are recognizable as legal and binding, especially where children are concerned. Do not let them be brought into this - they are Canadians, through and through, pure and simple.


Hurray for you and your Kids!! Free from the US!!

:canada:


----------

